# Salutations Everyone



## nealkumar50 (Nov 25, 2019)

Hey whats going on everyone. I am a young and up coming body builder hoping to gain more knowledge on here. Hope to hear from everyone .


----------



## ordawg1 (Nov 25, 2019)

Welcome aboard - tell us about yourself -OD


----------



## HFO3 (Nov 26, 2019)

Welcome to Imf!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 26, 2019)

Welcome to imf.  This is a great forum to learn and share ideas.  As OD said, tell us what you got going on.  Stats, training goals etc.

If you need help with anything or have any questions let us know bro.


----------



## brazey (Nov 26, 2019)

Welcome....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 26, 2019)

Welcome!


----------



## nealkumar50 (Nov 26, 2019)

Im 29 years old and about a year and a half into lifting. I?m Fijian (not many Fijian people I?ve seen into body building) I?m hoping I can also be a role model for my community also. 
I do have a few questions (anabolic wise) if anyone would be willing to help me out.


----------



## REHH (Nov 26, 2019)

nealkumar50 said:


> Im 29 years old and about a year and a half into lifting. I?m Fijian (not many Fijian people I?ve seen into body building) I?m hoping I can also be a role model for my community also.
> I do have a few questions (anabolic wise) if anyone would be willing to help me out.




Hey welcome to the family, yes not many fijians.

Go ahead and ask your questions in this thread if you want.


----------



## nealkumar50 (Nov 26, 2019)

I was wondering what side effects does Testosterone Cypionate cause? I'm just curious on if it causes anxiety and hair loss on top of the head? I'm sorry if this is a repeat of a previous question, but I'm just researching. Hoping to hop on my first cycle starting January or if not sooner.


----------



## TripleOvertime (Nov 27, 2019)

nealkumar50 said:


> I was wondering what side effects does Testosterone Cypionate cause? I'm just curious on if it causes anxiety and hair loss on top of the head? I'm sorry if this is a repeat of a previous question, but I'm just researching. Hoping to hop on my first cycle starting January or if not sooner.


Side effects can vary greatly from person to person.  Its just a matter of trying and seeing how you handle it.  But yes, anxiety and hair loss can be side effects of anabolics.  As well as acne, bloating, hair growth, gyno and so on.


----------

